# Fishing blackwater (tannic acid) water



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

What is the main difference between fishing blackwater (tannic acid) water and fishing stained (green or murkey) water. Before I moved down here, I use to avoid it because I never did much good, maybe it was because I used the same lures I used in stained or clear water. There is to much of it down here that I need to learn how to fish it. Any tips or advice would be appreciated.

Canecutter 23


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Basically anywhere you go down here has that tannic colored water, it is fairly easy to fish. I am going to guess you are bass fishing so I will tell you trydark colors worms and luresand work your way back to the lighter colored worms and lures.Try somedifferent colors till you find what they are hitting. My favorite colors to use are black, copper, junebug, watermelon red flake, purple with pearl tail, black saphire, white, smokin shad, baby bass, and Ark. shiner. Fishing the tannic colored water is not difficult because the fish down here are use to it. The situation would be very different if the water was green to crystal clear year round but the tannic stain is natural. Hope this helps


----------



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the Information and advice. I am bass fishing, mostly the Blackwater River and Yellow River. However, I am going to try the Choctawhatchee River tomorrow, any advice. 

Thanks, Canecutter23


----------

